# : Wie macht man einen keylogger?



## Suchfunktion (9. September 2003)

Hi, hab zum 1.9. meine ausbildung als fachinformatiker angefangen und hab ne echt schwere aufgabe (für nen anfänger wie mich), und zwar:
Ich soll ohne 'fremdeinwirkung' oder hilfebuch einen keylogger erstellen...
Schaff ich aber nicht! 
Also bitte helft mir...

Hier mal ne kleine auflistung was ich meine:

-Keylogger
-Jeder eingegebene buchstabe wird sofort in einer vorgegebenen datei gespeichert, immer hinter dem vorhereingegebenen buchstaben
(-Keylogger läuft unsichtbar im Hintergrund)

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 
danke.
ciao


----------



## Retlaw (10. September 2003)

Damit es im Hintergrund läuft einfach die Form löschen und ein Modul einfügen, da kommt der Code rein.
Eine Sub main() schreiben und unter Projekteigenschaften diese als Startobjekt einstellen.

App.TaskVisible = false
lässt es aus dem Taskmanager verschwinden, aber nicht aus der Prozessliste von z.B. Win2k.

Es gibt da eine API-Funktion mit der man sämtliche gedrückten Tasten abfangen kann, und die Werte kannst dann in die Datei schreiben.

Beispiel

<edit>Da war jemand schneller  </edit>


----------



## DrSoong (10. September 2003)

Und wenn du es auch aus dem Taskmanager verschwinden lassen willst, dann mußt du es als Dienst (NT-Systeme, XP) programmieren, unter Win9x/ME kannst du es auch so verstecken:
Für NT/XP: http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop41.php
Für 9X/ME: http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0097.html


Der Doc!


----------



## Suchfunktion (11. September 2003)

*danke *

Hey, leute, danke an euch alle!
Werds dann mal ausprobieren ))
hehe
ciao


----------



## jer1cho (9. August 2007)

kann vieleicht jemand das hier 
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_keylogger/keylogger.html#anchor3
für mich kompilieren ?


----------



## sashey (19. August 2007)

@jer1cho: Das projekt was da zur verfügung gestellt wird ist schon etwas älter! versuch doch mal irgendwo im netz einen freien alten VB Compailer zu finden! Öffne das projekt in dem programm und starte es! mIt meinem komm ich da nicht sehr weit da ich das projekt erst anpassen müsste


----------

